# How is your garden?? Taters hilled, weeded, and hoed here



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Best looking tater patch I've ever had, . . . finished hoeing, weeding and hilling this morning.

Hoping for some good eating this winter.

June 5th, . . . and it was less than 60 degrees at 8, . . . about a 10 mile an hour breeze.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

All of my garden was done in mid-March. Wish you lots of luck!


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

That’s a good looking potato patch! 

We harvested ours two weeks ago... my personal crop was less than stellar. Mostly due to lack of experience and water. The neighbor’s crop turned out fantastic. But, he’s in his 70’s and been a farmer his entire life... hoping he’ll share his secret with me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Doing good here in Old Colorado City, so far no hail damage. Plan on doing a lot of canning and dehydrating this year. Last week I made 4 huge batches of fruit leather and today none to be found since my daughter visited with friends. The fruit never seems to make it to winter unless it is canned. Cant wait for the Palisade peaches and Rocky Ford cantaloupe to hit the market so I can get to work.

The wife's herb garden is going crazy and my berries seem to be thriving. I have been going between California and Colorado off and on for the last 3 months and we had some doubt that we would plant at all this year.

On a side note, I found out you can bake Banana nut bread by putting mixed ingredients into med. mason jars and bake them, the wife puts the pretty cloth under the lid with a fancy label and sent them with me when I went to California.......several times.

Also learned a new trick from my aunt that when you bake a apple pie with a full upper shell crust grab a fancy doily cloth like they had in the old days that went on the coffee table/end table beneath the lights to protect the wood. Get the doily wet and gently press it against the prepared upper dough (Crust) when it is flat and on the counter until the design of the doily is imprinted into the dough then remove the doily, put the upper dough it on top of the apple pie and bake. The designs on the crust from the doily look like you spent hours making it. My Aunt who is now 81 has so much info that I try to spend a day with her each time I visit.

Happy Gardening


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My garden is overgrown with weeds this year. Working all the time out of town 50% of it. I am not even going to bother trying this year, first year in the last five I think that I planted nothing.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I went to all raised beds this year and filled them with 100% mushroom compost. So far things are going extremely well. If we get a sunny day I will post pictures. This garden was a lot of hard work to construct, but it is super easy to maintain. Everything looks healthy. Gotta spray for bugs. The wet weather has the pests out in full force.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

planted mine a few weeks late, and the heat got here a month early this yr. Fighting the scorching sun on my cucumbers and squash at the moment, got my tomatoes half assed in the shade this yr. Gotta go water here in a couple of hrs when the sun is behind some trees before I can water.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I went to all raised beds this year and filled them with 100% mushroom compost. So far things are going extremely well. If we get a sunny day I will post pictures. This garden was a lot of hard work to construct, but it is super easy to maintain. Everything looks healthy. Gotta spray for bugs. The wet weather has the pests out in full force.


I am jealous about your mushroom compost! I hear that is really good stuff. Down in Jackson Ohio years ago (and maybe still) Cambell's soup grew their mushrooms there for their mushroom soup and then sold the compost to locals.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

yooper_sjd said:


> planted mine a few weeks late, and the heat got here a month early this yr. Fighting the scorching sun on my cucumbers and squash at the moment, got my tomatoes half assed in the shade this yr. Gotta go water here in a couple of hrs when the sun is behind some trees before I can water.


Its funny how varied our weather is and the results are on our forum here. Right now in Ohio its cool and wet. We planted garden first week of May and watered then. We have not had to water since due to the cooler wet weather. Hope things get better for you!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Best looking tater patch I've ever had, . . . finished hoeing, weeding and hilling this morning.
> 
> Hoping for some good eating this winter.
> 
> ...


Dwight your potatoes are doing better than mine. Your soil must drain better. We have the same weather as you do. According to the Russian spy I collude with Igor Igorsky you don't live far from me yet I had to replant a bunch as a lot of my seed rotted in the ground. Looks like you wont starve this winter. I am happy for you! Joe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great job Mr Dwight!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My garden is small compared to yours. But the tomatoes are flowering, and the beans look healthy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am not worthy to comment. I guess I still will.

My plants are in containers. Pole beans are looking good. Two of the three habanero plants are green and happy but one is a bit yellow. In need of potassium.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have peppers and tomatoes popping everywhere. I spied a strawberry as well. I really worked at prepping the ground and it has paid off.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mine are in numerous whiskey barrels, a lot of tomatoes, bell peppers, jalapeno peppers, and habanero peppers. I water with a drip irrigation system on a timer.

I haven't ventured past these staples in a few years.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Joe said:


> Its funny how varied our weather is and the results are on our forum here. Right now in Ohio its cool and wet. We planted garden first week of May and watered then. We have not had to water since due to the cooler wet weather. Hope things get better for you!


drought here also - we didn't get any of the rain from that last tropical storm push - bad enough for us gardeners - getting to be damn serious for the farmers ....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> Doing good here in Old Colorado City, so far no hail damage. Plan on doing a lot of canning and dehydrating this year. Last week I made 4 huge batches of fruit leather and today none to be found since my daughter visited with friends. The fruit never seems to make it to winter unless it is canned. Cant wait for the Palisade peaches and Rocky Ford cantaloupe to hit the market so I can get to work.
> 
> The wife's herb garden is going crazy and my berries seem to be thriving. I have been going between California and Colorado off and on for the last 3 months and we had some doubt that we would plant at all this year.
> 
> ...


You could do that with the doily on open top pies and cakes as well, but instead of imprinting it....sprinkle with powdered sugar to get the doily design


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> I am not worthy to comment. I guess I still will.
> 
> My plants are in containers. Pole beans are looking good. Two of the three habanero plants are green and happy but one is a bit yellow. In need of potassium.


Not sure how it would work, but it's possible to scratch around the ailing plant and put in a banana &/or peel and cover with soil. The potassium from the banana would leach into the soil around the plant roots. This does work with 'planting' egg shells around tomatoes to fix blossom end rot caused by low calcium. Just a suggestion


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Our taters are doing pretty good this year as well, but I don't have as many because I don't have that much room. Although here in another month or two, when these first ones should be ready to harvest I will plant more for a fall crop.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

So far so good. Strawberries look to finish this week. Looks like 50 lbs this year not bad but was expecting more. We got plenty of rain just not enough sun at the right times. Garden looks ok just need to get weeding but its just to wet. Ran the tiller through but is was somewhat clumpy since it hasn't dried out yet. Hoping for a good year. Need to get the salsa stocked back up.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got my potatoes growing here and they seem to be doing quite well.









Who knows what they look like under the soil though. I also have yams and ginger starting. Next crop I am building a three level potato rack so I can grow much more on my little space.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Tomatoes are doing great so far...22 on this particular plant (Golden Girl) so far.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Best looking tater patch I've ever had, . . . finished hoeing, weeding and hilling this morning.
> 
> Hoping for some good eating this winter.
> 
> ...


Finest looking patch I ever seen. Now recall what Liza Janes Mama told her about picking those things. "Dont you be squatitng down to pick those tates...those tates got eyes." lol. Or it went similar to that the way my Daddy told it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in PA it has been a cool, wet year so far. My garden is growing well but it is being eaten up by insect pests. It seems that this year is worse than previous years. For the first time I planted in 100% mushroom mulch. So I’m not really sure if it’s the weather or the mulch causing the insect boom this summer. I suspect it’s the weather, but is anyone else having a larger than normal bug problem this year?


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't seen more than the usual amount of garden pests so far. The Japanese beetles are slowing showing up this week. Since will all the rain I haven't been able to weed so its just a matter of time before the bugs arrive. I have already seen tomato problems spots on leaves yellow leaves and thats from all of the rain. Nothing has dried up between rains. Hopefully things will change or it will be a poor year especially for tomatoes. My salsa inventory is very low so I need the tomatoes this year.


----------

